# Wacky worm fishing



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

I discovered last year while at our cottage in Ontario, a way to fish deeper water with my old standby wacky worm. Most of these type worms drop at a rather slow rate when fishing deeper structure. I cut a peice of silver solder to about an ince, and then insert a peice into each end of the worm. I have a short video of this little trick on my You Tube page. Check it out if you have the time. 
[email protected]


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

A friend of mine suggested carrying a couple size small finishing nails plus a pair of side cuts (if needed) to weight the Wacky with.


----------



## Rondy (Jun 24, 2012)

Eco pro tungsten sells wacky worm weights they insert in the center of the worm and have a wire loop to put your hook through they work very well and come in several different weights

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

Sure Rondy, there are a number of weights you can buy, but having a few inches of solder along in your hook box is easy and something you may have around the house already. I'm all about keeping it simple.


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

Lawman60 said:


> Sure Rondy, there are a number of weights you can buy, but having a few inches of solder along in your hook box is easy and something you may have around the house already. I'm all about keeping it simple.



love this idea, thanks.


----------



## Mr. Speed (Nov 11, 2014)

Thank you that is a great idea


----------

